# 4/13 first Wahoo! And on a butter knife.



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Went to the edge today and caught my first wahoo, and a few other things. We caught him by trolling a skirted butter knife. I know he's a small, but i don't care, I'm pumped. We had another one hit and snapped 135# steel leader. I'll do a better report tomorrow or Sunday. I'm freaking tired.


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice fish!! It looks like it was a great day to be on the water!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Trophy, i wouldnt care either if it was small !! LOL nice fish, i would take one half that size!! NICE !! water looks nice too!


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a good fish I'd be very pleased with it congrats


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Butter him up and enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish on the knife! Congrats


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

thats a great butterknife fish!!!!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Small or not, that's a good lookin fish. Good catch!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations on your first Wahoo, looks like those knofe jigs are deadly.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Congradulations


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish. Yesterday looked like it would have been better to go offshore instead of cobia fishing.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on the catch!! Hoping to join the wahoo club soon myself.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Nice fish. Yesterday looked like it would have been better to go offshore instead of cobia fishing.


I would love to get a cobia but when I saw all the boats out there I wanted no part of it. It was so nice at the edge that I didn't want to leave, but I abused my dad enough for the day so i brought him in early enough that we got the boat and gear washed before the sun set. It was just dark by the time I got the fish cleaned. Were you cobia hunting?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Hell yea!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> I would love to get a cobia but when I saw all the boats out there I wanted no part of it. It was so nice at the edge that I didn't want to leave, but I abused my dad enough for the day so i brought him in early enough that we got the boat and gear washed before the sun set. It was just dark by the time I got the fish cleaned. Were you cobia hunting?


Yeah I was. It was the first time that I have gone and will probably never go again. I can sit in a tree stand all day and wait for a deer but when it comes to fishing I would rather be on a good spot than go around hunting for them all day long. I know a lot of people around here love Cobia fishing but it just isn't for me.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

trophy thats something I always wanted to try. Are you telling me that you put a skirt on our homemade butter knife jigs and pulled it at 12 knots? How far back does it have to be when high speed trolling? I'll take all the advice I can get


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

BigSlick said:


> trophy thats something I always wanted to try. Are you telling me that you put a skirt on our homemade butter knife jigs and pulled it at 12 knots? How far back does it have to be when high speed trolling? I'll take all the advice I can get


There's a pic of it in this thread:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/friday-13th-report-114751/

I have no idea how far back it was, I just let line out for a while. I'm sure I did a lot wrong, I'm not the right one to take advice from. It was my first time giving it a shot and all I did was google a couple articles about catching them and cobbled a couple rigs together with what I had on hand.


----------



## shawnpatroni (Jan 22, 2010)

Hell ya buddy, hopefully I"ll catch my first one this year too!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome man, those hoo's are so freakin cool looking all lit up


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice wahoo! I love to catch and eat wahoo! great fish all around! good catch!

Robert


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet!


----------

